# Congrats skip martin



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

congrats to Skip Marin for catchin the big fish of the tournament at the Cabelas King Kat event at Santee Cooper in SC this weekend. A 53# blue. Way to represent Ohio. here is a link with a picture of it. 
http://www.catfish1.com/forums/showthread.php?t=105878


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Very nice fish. I would love to fish Santee Cooper sometime


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Saw that congrats Skip on the big Fish............Doc


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Congrats skip! That guy cant catch fish, plain and simple! Way to represent for all us Ohio guys! :G


----------



## fishwhipped (Mar 9, 2008)

thanks guys, once i get time ill get some more pics up of it. it made it a n even better fish since my girlfriend was there to help fight it and net it, i hope its a good sign for the season to come


----------



## binkfox77 (Jan 8, 2006)

good job skip


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Congratulations Skip!


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Good job skip

Larry


----------



## elyfishingmaster (Sep 3, 2004)

good job skip


----------

